# Central Sweden (and Stockholm)



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

The last week of May and the first of June we went on a car trip through Sweden. We started our trip by boat from Kiel (Germany) to Gothenburg in Sweden. We spent the night in tree different houses in Sweden and finished our trip in Oslo. From there we took the boat to Frederikshavn in Denmark.

We were very lucky with the weather. It was sunny for two weeks long, with temperatures around 25° and no rain!

Sweden is a very beautiful country. We have hardly met other tourists and ofcourse there is a lot of nature.

1. The Stadjannipfjalletsnaturreservat, near our cottage in Idre Fjall. 

Stadjannipfjalletsnaturreservat by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

2. One of the many little waterfalls in Sweden.

Vattenfall Sweden by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

3. The highest waterfall of Sweden, the Njupeskars. 

Njupeskärs Vattenfall by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

4. A nature reservice near the Njupeskars.

Njupeskärs by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

5. A lot of reindeers in Idre Fjall.

Reindeer Idre Fjall by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

6. The Styggforsen Vattenfall (Waterfall).

Styggforsen Vattenfall by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

7. The Svenska Kyrkan in Rattvik.

Svenska Kyrkan Rättvik by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

8. One of the many lakes.

Västra Rädsjön by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

9. 

Orsa Gronlitt by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

10. The lake Siljan near Mora

Lake Siljan by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

11. Moose

Curious moose by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

12. 

Lake Säfssjön by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

13. The Brattfallet waterfall.

Brattfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

14. 

Brattfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

15. On our second day we went to Stockholm, the capital of Sweden. We parked our car just outside the center for €1,50 a day! Inside 15 minutes with the metro you are in the citycenter.
Danvikshem Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

16. 

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

17. 
Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

18. 

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

19. 

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

20. 

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

21. 

Stadjannipfjalletsnaturreservat by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

22.

Stadjannipfjalletsnaturreservat by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

23. Stadjannipfjalletsnaturreservat

Stadjannipfjalletsnaturreservat by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

24. Fjatfallen waterfall

Fjätfallen by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

25. Hej! 

Reindeer by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

26. Stora Fjatfallet

Stora Fjätfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

27. The 90-meters high Njupeskars.

Njupeskärs Vattenfall by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

28. Crossing Moose

Moose on the way by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

29. 

Crossing the river by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

30. 

Styggforsen Vattenfall by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

31. 

Lake Siljan Mora by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

32. 

House at the lake by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

33.

Brattfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

34. 50 shades of green

Nature in Sweden by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

35. The Brattfallet waterfall

Brattfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

36.

Brattfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

Stockholm:

37. 

Gamla Stan Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

38. 

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

39. Cityhall.

Cityhall Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

40. 

Riddarhuset Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

41. 

Riddarholmskyrkan Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

42.

Gamla Stan Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

43. 

Gamla Stan Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

44.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

Arrival with boat in Gothenburg:

45. 

Eriksbergs Bockkran Gothenburg by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

46. 

Älvsborgsbron Gothenburg by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

47. 

Seagull by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

48. 

Outside Gothenburg by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm really enjoying these photos. Such an unspoilt interior landscape, and I love seeing the moose; although I bet there are some people who like to hunt and kill them for trophies?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Sweden :cheers:


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

A few more:

49. Stadjannipfjalletsnaturreservat.

Stadjannipfjalletsnaturreservat by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

50. 

Stadjannipfjalletsnaturreservat by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

51. 

Stadjannipfjalletsnaturreservat by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

52. 

Stadjannipfjalletsnaturreservat by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

53. 

Stadjannipfjalletsnaturreservat by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

54. 
Stadjannipfjalletsnaturreservat by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

55. Fjätfallen.

Fjätfallen by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

56. 

Fjätfallen by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

57. 

Fjätfallen by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

58.

Stora Fjätfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

59. 

Stora Fjätfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

60. 

Stora Fjätfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

61.

Stora Fjätfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

62.

Sweden by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

63. 

Drevsjø, Norway by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

64. 

Njupeskärs Vattenfall by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

65.

Njupeskärs Vattenfall by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

66. Njupeskärs Vattenfall

Njupeskärs Vattenfall by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

67. 

Njupeskärs Vattenfall by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

68. 

Njupeskärs Vattenfall by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

69. 

River Sweden by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

70. 

Sweden by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

71. 

McSki Sälen by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

72. 

Unnan Sweden by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

73. 

Unnan Sweden by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

74. 

Unnan Sweden by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

75. 

Styggforsen Vattenfall by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

76. 

Styggforsen Vattenfall by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

77. 

Styggforsen Vattenfall by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

78. 

Styggforsen Vattenfall by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

79. 

Styggforsen Vattenfall by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

80. 

The view by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

81.

Lake Siljan by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

82. 

Ångbåtsbryggan Sollerön by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

83. 

Lake Siljan by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

84.

Lake Siljan by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

85. Siljan in Mora.

Lake Siljan Mora by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

86.

Lake Siljan Mora by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

87. 

Säfssjön Fredriksberg by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

88.

Säfssjön Fredriksberg by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

89.

Brattfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

90. 

Brattfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

91.

Brattfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

92. 

Brattfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

93.

Brattfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

94. 

Brattfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

95. 

Brattfallet by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Stockholm:

96. Nationalmuseum.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

97.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

98.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

99. 

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

100. The Vasa-museum contains the worldfamous ship, the Vasa

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

101.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

102.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

103.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

104. 

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

105.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

106.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

107.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

108. 

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

109.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

110.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

111.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

112.
[/url
][url=https://flic.kr/p/JGwJev]Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

113.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

114.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

115.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

116.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

117.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

118.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

119.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

120.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

121.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

122.

url=https://flic.kr/p/25AsBxS]Stockholm[/url] by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

123.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

124. Gamla Stan.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

125. 

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

126. The Nobel Museum.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

127. Karl XIV Johans Statyn.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

128. Cityhall of Stockholm.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

129. Riksgaten.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

130.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

131.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

132. The St. Jacobs Kyrka (Jacobs Church).

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

133.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

134. Central Station.

Stockholm by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

I hope you liked it!


----------

